# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  a m'nerve les gens

## minnesota

a m'nerve les gens qui ouvrent une discussion et qui l'abandonnent.  ::aie::  

 ::fessee::  ::massacre:: 

Tu prends le temps de leur rpondre, pas de nouvelle et un mois aprs ils reviennent avec une nouvelle question.

 ::pan:: 


P.-S.: 

La taverne ne compte pas.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Vespasien

Effectivement,
tu prends le temps de rpondre et tu surveilles de temps en temps pour voir comment  volue et si t'as fait avancer le schmilbic... Pour rien. A ce rythme, dans 5 ans t'auras un bot sur le forum qui diras:
- FAQ
- Google

Et seulement ensuite si le mec rpond, sa question sera accessible aux forums.

Faudrait supprimer de tels compte. Voir faire un bot de rappel  l'ordre et ensuite supprimer le compte.

----------


## minnesota

Le pire, c'est que des fois y'a plein de rponses et solutions, la personne met en rsolu, mais sans le moindre retour, mme pas un merci.  ::roll::

----------


## Vespasien

J'avais demand (il y a quelques mois) de pouvoir marquer certains membres. C'est  dire que son pseudo serait gris ou barr (peu importe) pour moi de sorte que j'ai un moyen visuel de ne plus prter attention  ces messages. En retour, c'est techniquement impossible ou du moins difficile a mettre en oeuvre.
C'est dommage parce que ces boulets font que les gens capables ne prennent plus la peine de rpondre.
D'ailleurs, je ne vais plus sur le forum JAVA tellement les tudiants adopte ce style de comportement de consommateurs ingrats.

----------


## Deadpool

> J'avais demand (il y a quelques mois) de pouvoir marquer certains membres. C'est  dire que son pseudo serait gris ou barr (peu importe) pour moi de sorte que j'ai un moyen visuel de ne plus prter attention  ces messages. En retour, c'est techniquement impossible ou du moins difficile a mettre en oeuvre.
> C'est dommage parce que ces boulets font que les gens capables ne prennent plus la peine de rpondre.
> D'ailleurs, je ne vais plus sur le forum JAVA tellement les tudiants adopte ce style de comportement de consommateurs ingrats.


Et la fonction "ignorer" du forum?

----------


## minnesota

::ccool:: 



mais t'inquite, je t'ai ressuscit :



j'ai cliqu sur oui  ::mrgreen:: 

Dommage qu'on puisse pas mettre un motif !

Mais bon, a ne change rien au problme de fond.  ::aie::

----------


## Vespasien

Super! Merci Deadpool!  ::ccool::  ::kiss::

----------


## Auteur

> mais t'inquite, je t'ai ressuscit :
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai cliqu sur oui 
> 
> Dommage qu'on puisse pas mettre un motif !
> 
> Mais bon, a ne change rien au problme de fond.



quand j'ai vu ces screen j'ai cru que c'tait moi qui avait ignor Deadpool  ::aie::  
et je me suis demand quand je l'avais fait  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

non, non, Deadpool n'est pas dans ma liste d'ignors  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Dommage qu'on puisse pas mettre un motif !
> 
> Mais bon, a ne change rien au problme de fond.


Peut tre une vol  soumettre.  :;): 




> Super! Merci Deadpool!


De rien.




> quand j'ai vu ces screen j'ai cru que c'tait moi qui avait ignor Deadpool  
> et je me suis demand quand je l'avais fait  
> 
> non, non, Deadpool n'est pas dans ma liste d'ignors


Ouf.  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

> Peut tre une vol  soumettre.


Pas envie  ::mrgreen::  de me prendre un rteau style, on a d'autres trucs sous le coude  ::aie:: 

Mais bon, je pense qu'ils ont lu ce topique.

----------


## minnesota

Aill, j'ai mon premier ignor  ::pan::  pour manquement grave de savoir-vivre   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Aill, j'ai mon premier ignor  pour manquement grave de savoir-vivre


ah tu t'es ignor ??  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Jannus

> J'avais demand (il y a quelques mois) de pouvoir marquer certains membres. C'est  dire que son pseudo serait gris ou barr (peu importe) pour moi de sorte que j'ai un moyen visuel de ne plus prter attention  ces messages. En retour, c'est techniquement impossible ou du moins difficile a mettre en oeuvre.
> C'est dommage parce que ces boulets font que les gens capables ne prennent plus la peine de rpondre.


Sans compter que c'est tellement plus grave que d'insulter les gens et de ne pas tre capable de lire la FAQ

----------


## minnesota

> ah tu t'es ignor ??


Et de deux...  ::P: 

J'rigooole  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

Juste pour faire le point :

J'en ai quatre dans ma liste d'ignors.  ::yaisse::   ::mouarf2:: 

Vraiment dommage qu'on ne puisse pas mettre de motifs.

----------


## Anomaly

A quoi servirait un tel motif alors que la personne ignore n'est pas au courant de son tat ?  ::koi::

----------


## minnesota

Le motif c'est pour nous. En fonction de la gravit et pass un certain temps ce serait utile pour savoir si l'ignor mrite d'tre ressuscit ou pas.

Merci pour l'intrt que tu tmoignes  ::D:

----------


## babaothe

salut

il y a relativement longtemps (bien que rcemment ici), que j'ai constitu une base de donnes des pseudos dont je devrai ignorer les demandes; mais pas uniquement ceux qui "abandonnent" leur discussion ... ::lol:: 

PS : pour tre prcis : j'ignore dlibrment ceux qui, de manire manifeste, ne souhaitent qu'un copier-coller auquel ils ne comprennent rien ni ne veulent rien comprendre. Je n'ai par contre aucun scrupule  mettre sur la voie un dbutant, s'il apparait qu'il est dispos  faire un effort (de dveloppeur)

----------


## f-leb

> J'en ai quatre dans ma liste d'ignors.  
> 
> Vraiment dommage qu'on ne puisse pas mettre de motifs.


par curiosit, pour quels motifs ?

Pour en revenir au sujet initial, j'essaye d'imaginer pourquoi celui qui est derrire son cran en train de lire ma rponse ne veut pas me rpondre ::mrgreen:: :

1) "j'entrave quedal sa solution, j'vais attendre..."
2) "oulala, un membre expert, timide timide, j'ose pas rpondre mouille mouille..."

mouais mouais, en fait c'est plutt 3)

3) "j'rpond pas  gars qui a un pingouin cosmonaute comme avatar..." ::mouarf:: 

et pour vous ? 4)..., 5) ...

----------


## minnesota

> 3) "j'rpond pas  gars qui a un pingouin cosmonaute comme avatar..."


Lequel, celui l  ou celui l   ::mouarf:: 

 ::pastaper::  on rigole.

Non, plus srieusement au dpart le motif c'tait surtout l'absence de suite  une discussion. Certains prennent le temps de rdiger des rponses compltes et prcisent, mais les intresss ne font pas le moindre retour et encore moins un merci ou un rsolu.
C'est quand ils reviennent avec une nouvelle question que je les inscris dans ma liste et cela mme si je n'ai pas particip  la discussion en question.

Maintenant, je vais plus loin. Je jette aussi au lion les gens dont les propos laissent apparaitre un tat d'esprit contradictoire avec certains principes humain, dans le genre plutt grave. On les trouve en gnral dans le forum Actualits. Pour ceux-l, point de rdemption, mais j'ai peur d'oublier.

Dans un autre genre, et sans les mettre dans ma liste, je ne rponds plus aux discussions o l'auteur du premier message n'a pas mis une formule de politesse.

Je me mfie aussi des nouveaux, je rponds rarement en premier et j'ai plutt tendance  attendre un deuxime message de leur part. Et je me mfie encore plus de ceux qui sont inscrits depuis longtemps et qui n'ont que quelques messages au compteur, ce qui fait qu'il m'arrive de consulter l'historique de leurs messages.


Voil pour l'instant.  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> 3) "j'rpond pas  gars qui a un pingouin cosmonaute comme avatar..."





> Lequel, celui l  ou celui l  
> 
>  on rigole.




Comment a  ::pastaper::  ??? vous allez voir  ::rouleau:: 


C'est quoi vos pseudos dj ?

----------


## f-leb

h minnesota, j'espre que ne vas pas rpondre aux menaces de l'autr' pingouin bouriff ::langue2:: , tu l'as dit toi-mme:




> je ne rponds plus aux discussions o l'*Auteur* du premier message n'a pas mis une formule de politesse.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

Oupss !   ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> h minnesota, j'espre que ne vas pas rpondre aux menaces de l'autr' pingouin bouriff, tu l'as dit toi-mme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par minnesota
> 
> je ne rponds plus aux discussions o l'Auteur du premier message n'a pas mis une formule de politesse.


ok....

bonjour,

Auriez-vous l'amabilit de me prsenter votre crne pour que je puisse le fracasser  coup de rouleau  ptisserie ?  ::rouleau:: 

avec mes remerciements

----------


## yoyo88

> Maintenant, je vais plus loin. Je jette aussi au lion les gens dont les propos laissent apparaitre un tat d'esprit contradictoire avec certains principes humain, dans le genre plutt grave. On les trouve en gnral dans le forum Actualits. Pour ceux-l, point de rdemption, mais j'ai peur d'oublier.


c'est sa les gros minou qui me cour aprs...  ::aie:: 

plus srieusement la raison pour lequel je n'intervient plus sur le forum VBA c'est que :
1) en rflchissant un peu on trouvent souvent la solution
2) il y a beaucoup de rponse en appuyant sur F1.
3) si les rponses ne sont pas dans l'aide on peut consulter la FAQ de dveloppez qui est extrmement complte.
4) si sa ne figure ni dans l'aide ni dans la FAQ (se qui reste assez rare) google peut rentre de grand service.
5) si on n'a toujours pas de rponse, j'ai appris avec VBA qu'il y a toujours un moyen dtourne pour obtenir le mme rsultat, auquel cas on on retourne en 1)
6) si on n'arrive toujours pas, ou que l'on ne peut pas faire pas un autres moyen, on post sa question sur le forum ou gnralement une rponse arrive dans l'heure par les pro de VBA qui crivent bien mieux que moi.  ::): 

d'ailleurs la rponse se trouve en gnrale dans le FAQ ou par un moyen dtourn...

----------


## f-leb

> bonjour,
> 
> Auriez-vous l'amabilit de me prsenter votre crne pour que je puisse le fracasser  coup de rouleau  ptisserie ? 
> 
> avec mes remerciements


ce sera avec plaisir !
Minnesota, passe devant stp.





> Pour en revenir au sujet initial, j'essaye d'imaginer pourquoi celui qui est derrire son cran en train de lire ma rponse ne veut pas me rpondre:
> 
> 1) "j'entrave quedal sa solution, j'vais attendre..."
> 2) "oulala, un membre expert, timide timide, j'ose pas rpondre mouille mouille..."
> 3) "j'rpond pas  gars qui a un pingouin cosmonaute comme avatar..."


4) "M#@, me suis tromp de forum..."
5) "ah, en fait c'tait tout simple comme problme, a l'air d'un con Jean-Pierre..."
6) " C'est quoi SQL ?????"
7) " j'rponds pas, a lui ferait trop plaisir..."
8) " Arghhh, non, pas encore lui..."

rien  faire, je reste persuad que c'est pour la raison 3)

----------


## minnesota

Ho ! La conclusion trop mortelle   ::mouarf:: 

*P.-S. :*

Comme c'est parti, si je passe devant j'aurais certainement droit aux faveurs de la ptissire :  ::rouleau:: 
Mais je plains celui qui est juste derrire parce qu' mon avis il n'aura pas le temps d'y goter   ::massacre::  
(au rouleau  ::mouarf:: )

Et puis attention, en choisissant la raison 3) tu t'attaques  du gros  ::aie::  
Parce que quand ils chauffent, ils montent vite en temprature  ::mrgreen:: 
a devient fou de rage  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Un pingouin qui se prend pour un kangourou  :8O: , omg !

----------


## f-leb

> ... tu t'attaques  du gros


Hein quoi ? Qui est gros stp ? ::langue:: 

De toute faon, non messieurs, les pingouins ne sont pas fous (un pingouin qui se prend pour un kangourou pffft ::roll:: )

Les dernires observations de mon avatar pingouin cosmonaute en lumire infrarouge et rayon-X par le tlescope Hubble (du ct dOrion), ont montr un tre parfaitement sain et quilibr et qui a toute sa place sur Dvp.

Illustrations provenant du site http://tux.crystalxp.net/


touchez pas  mon pingouin ::nono::  sinon j'vous rpond plus, na (...boude)

EDIT:
en fait minnesota, je sais maintenant pourquoi tes discussions sont abandonnes.

Tout simplement parce que tu n'aime pas les pingouins,graaaaaave erreur sur Dvp car le forumer aime les pingouins (l'animal le plus reprsent dans les avatars).

Je tiens  informer tout le monde que personne n'abandonne jamais mes discussions. Elles finissent toutes soit par un [Rsolu], soit par une borde d'insultes par MP ::mrgreen::  (dans ce cas, elles semblent abandonnes mais en fait ce n'est pas le cas)

voil, tu peux mettre [rsolu] ::zoubi::

----------


## minnesota

> touchez pas  mon pingouin sinon j'vous rpond plus, na (...boude)
> 
> EDIT:
> en fait minnesota, je sais maintenant pourquoi tes discussions sont abandonnes.


C'est pas mes discussions qui sont abandonnes, c'est celles de l'auteur. Tu te souviens ???  ::aie:: 

Et puis qu'est-ce qui t'arrive ? Je te reconnais plus.  ::P: 
Enfin, je sais pas ce qui s'est pass entre temps, mais t'as d en prendre pour ton grade  ::mouarf::

----------


## kenji_getpowered

Bonjour,

si je peux me permettre une remarque sur les discussions abandonnes. Je dirai que pour un dbutant, il faudrait activer par dfaut le suivi des sujets (envoi de mail) car quand on est pas habitu  suivre un thread de forums, a peut vite sortir de la tte.

Et  ceux qui rpondent qu'ils n'ont qu' faire attention qu'ils attendent une rponse etc... je dirai qu'ils ont raisons mais que par souci d'amlioration, cela me semble une bonne ide car je pense que a m'est arriv quelque fois.

----------


## f-leb

> Bonjour,
> si je peux me permettre une remarque sur les discussions abandonnes.


tu puis, tu puis et merci de nous remettre dans le droit chemin du sujet initial ::ccool:: 




> Je dirai que pour un dbutant, il faudrait activer par dfaut le suivi des sujets (envoi de mail) car quand on est pas habitu  suivre un thread de forums, a peut vite sortir de la tte.


bon, je veux bien croire que celui qui poste 34 messages dans 12 sous-forums diffrents finisse par oublier quelques discussions ici ou l...

Sinon, quand tu as un vritable problme qui te fiches dans la m#@ et que tu ouvres UNE discussion, tu n'attends pas une hypothtique notification automatique. Un bookmark sur la page et tu jettes un coup d'il de temps en temps. Quand t'es dedans jusqu'au cou, t'attends pas que a vienne et tu le suis ton message....

A mon avis quand une discussion est abandonne par son auteur, c'est qu'il a fait autrement ou qu'il a trouv une solution ailleurs. (Des fois tu planches sur un problme pendant des heures, tu ouvres une discussion et juste aprs la validation du message a fait  ::idea:: , problme [rsolu]  ::aie:: )

Un truc qui peut arriver, celui qui ouvre des discussions sur un mme problme mais sur des forums diffrents (il y en a qui vont ailleurs que chez Dvp ::rouleau:: ).
Si l'auteur obtient une rponse sur un des forums, les autres discussions des autres forums seront abandonnes.

Une fois j'ai fait une longue rponse  une question pose sur Dvp puis plus rien...l'abandon. Plus tard je me rend compte que le gars a fait un copier/coller de ma rponse en ouvrant une nouvelle discussion mais dans un autre forum :8O:  Il voulait des explications supplmentaires ::(: .

----------


## Auteur

> Bonjour,
> 
> si je peux me permettre une remarque sur les discussions abandonnes.





> tu puis, tu puis et merci de nous remettre dans le droit chemin du sujet initial


que nenni il ne puit pas !  ::nono:: 

La discussion porte sur un pingouin cosmonaute compltement frappadingue  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## f-leb

> La discussion porte sur un pingouin cosmonaute compltement frappadingue


OkJe voulais redevenir un peu srieux mais bonOn me cherche et de la part dun congnre en plus, faux frre.

Au lieu de se serrer les ailes sous le blizzard, on veut faire banquise  part. Chacun pour ses plumes quoi, cest la guerre

Ok ok, je vous laisse jaboter entre vous...


De toute faon il n'y a que quand je raconte des c#@ qu'on veut bien me rpondre ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

on pourrait pourtant imaginer une fonction pour noter non pas un post, mais bien un utilisateur.

Cette fonction n'tant accessible qu'aux personnes qui ont rpondu au message de cette personne.

Au dessus d'un certain pourcentage, tu changerais de couleur.

----------


## tchize_

> 3) "j'rpond pas  gars qui a un pingouin cosmonaute comme avatar..."


Tu l'aurais pas dit, je voyais que le T-rex stylis 
pas la peine de me corriger avec le fait que ce serait une galaxie ou un amas d'toiles quelconque!

----------


## tchize_

> D'ailleurs, je ne vais plus sur le forum JAVA tellement les tudiants adopte ce style de comportement de consommateurs ingrats.


m'en fou, a en fais plus pour moi  maltraiter  ::roll:: 

PS: tu veux que je donne la fesse  qui?  ::D:

----------


## minnesota

@f-leb

 :8O:  Il n'y avait pas de pingouin avant sur ton avatar non ?

----------


## f-leb

pour autant que je me rappelle si, mais attend bouge pas...

alors l c'tait son 1er sjour du ct d'Orion (nbuleuse de "la tte de cheval", n'est-ce pas Tchize ::mrgreen:: )


et puis l, c'est quand il y est retourn  Nol:


Celle-l je me rappelle plus...


bon, je te passe le reste de l'album hein...je vais encore passer pour un frappadingue...

----------


## minnesota

A quand mme ! Je sais pas comment j'ai fait pour pas le remarquer.

----------


## f-leb

Si tu choisis bien ton avatar, on va te rpondre davantage c'est certain. Un forumer sans avatar, je trouve a froid, impersonnel quoi...

Si tu es blonde, il suffit de mettre ta photo comme avatar. Personne n'a jamais abandonn une discussion suite  la rponse d'une blonde ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

Mais tu fais partie des Flying Pinguins (f(lying)-leb) alors !!!  ::king:: 




Par contre, je ne retrouve pas la vido d'entrainement, je la mettrais un autre jour.

----------


## minnesota

> Si tu choisis bien ton avatar, on va te rpondre davantage c'est certain. Un forumer sans avatar, je trouve a froid, impersonnel quoi...
> 
> Si tu es blonde, il suffit de mettre ta photo comme avatar. Personne n'a jamais abandonn une discussion suite  la rponse d'une blonde


On a toujours rpondu  mes sujets mme si personne ne sait que je suis blonde des dents.  ::aie:: 

et puis d'un autre cot c'est normal qu'il n'y a pas d'avatar, une blonde ne pense pas donc n'est pas  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

> On a toujours rpondu  mes sujets mme si personne ne sait que je suis blonde des dents.


Mais t'a un nick qui fini en A, et tout le monde sais que les prnom en A, ce sont des bombes de 20 ans en provenance de russie. Enfin, c'est ce que disent les pubs sur les sites web  ::mouarf:: 

Pour l'importance de l'avatar, allez demandez  
 
millie 
si a joue pas  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> bon, je te passe le reste de l'album hein...je vais encore passer pour un frappadingue...


 ::whistle::

----------


## f-leb

> Citation:
> Envoy par f-leb  
> 
> bon, je te passe le reste de l'album hein...je vais encore passer pour un frappadingue...


voil comment inciter les gens  vous rpondre et viter les discussions abandonnes...

Il suffit de tendre des perches ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> voil comment inciter les gens  vous rpondre et viter les discussions abandonnes...
> 
> Il suffit de tendre des perches


D'ailleurs, seuls les pingouins s'y font prendre.  ::mouarf:: 
Accessoirement les blondes aussi.  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

tiens, t'as chang d'avatar, il sort de quel magazine celui l?  ::):

----------


## lper

> il sort de quel magazine celui l?


 :8O:  Trs bien russi pour un trav... ::aie::

----------


## suzan_

> on pourrait pourtant imaginer une fonction pour noter non pas un post, mais bien un utilisateur.
> 
> Cette fonction n'tant accessible qu'aux personnes qui ont rpondu au message de cette personne.
> 
> Au dessus d'un certain pourcentage, tu changerais de couleur.



C'est un peu extrme, je suis d'accord que certaines personnes qui posent des questions (je suis plus dans le camp des questionneurs) parfois manquent de savoir vivre, mais comment quantifier a. On ne va pas marqu au fer rouge quelqu'un qui n'a pas rpondu car il n'a pas compris la rponse par exemple...
A ce moment il faudrait galement regarder le comportement de certaines personnes qui rpondent. J'ai vu plusieurs fois sur des forums des personnes rpondre assez schement  des questions du style : "on la dja dit plein de fois tu peux pas chercher un peu..." ou du style " fais une recherche google on va pas te donner le code non plus". En gnral quand on viens sur un forum, c'est qu'on a cherch avant, parce que mine de rien c'est quand mme moins pratique de se loguer, d'crire son post, d'attendre une rponse... On est pas tous des chercheurs ns. Je dirai mme que si c'est pour poster une solution comme a, c'est inutile puisqu'elle n'aide en rien la personne...

----------


## tchize_

> En gnral quand on viens sur un forum, c'est qu'on a cherch avant,


Pour avoir arpent depuis pas mal de temps certaines sections du forum, je vous assure que non. Certains trouvent plus facile de crer un compte (a met 30 secondes) et poser 5 question sur le modle "fait la recherche de base pour moi" plutt que de faire la recherche eux mme ou de consulter les FAQs / tutoriels (dont le lien se trouve quand mme juste au dessus de la page pour soumettre la question) avant de poster. Et quand tu trouve leur rponse en 30 secondes de recherche, je suis dsol mais je ne peux qu'en conclure qu'il n'y a pas eu de recherche. D'o ma tendance personnelle  ces rponses un peu sches parfois, je suis l pou aider, par pour transcrire mot pour mot une page de tutoriel.  ::roll::

----------


## lper

> En gnral quand on viens sur un forum, c'est qu'on a cherch avant


Certains auraient aussi besoin d'une bonne paire de lunettes.... ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> Certains auraient aussi besoin d'une bonne paire de lunettes....


Qu'est-ce qu'il est mchant le lper  ::P: 




> tiens, t'as chang d'avatar, il sort de quel magazine celui l?


Non, a vient d'une photo, mais je ne vais pas la laisser longtemps parce que je n'aime pas afficher ma petite frimousse sur le net.  ::aie::

----------


## f-leb

> Si tu es blonde, il suffit de mettre ta photo comme avatar. Personne n'a jamais abandonn une discussion suite  la rponse d'une blonde


et il le fait en plus ::mouarf:: 




> Non, a vient d'une photo, mais je ne vais pas la laisser longtemps parce que je n'aime pas afficher ma petite frimousse sur le net.


bien essay mais tout le monde sait que tu t'appelles Robert ::D: ...




> J'ai vu plusieurs fois sur des forums des personnes rpondre assez schement  des questions du style : "on la dja dit plein de fois tu peux pas chercher un peu..." ou du style " fais une recherche google on va pas te donner le code non plus".


je n'aime pas non plus voir ce genre de rponses. La rponse ne doit pas ncessairement contenir la solution et toute la solution mais elle doit au moins apporter des pistes, le lien vers la solution dans la Faq ou le lien vers un tutoriel (et pourquoi pas en mentionnant la page ou le paragraphe, c'est tellement facile de balancer un tuto de 50 pages qu'on n'a mme pas lu soi-mme).




> On est pas tous des chercheurs ns. Je dirai mme que si c'est pour poster une solution comme a, c'est inutile puisqu'elle n'aide en rien la personne...


Le forumer idal: informaticien et pdagogue.

l'informaticien non pdagogue ne rendra service qu' un autre informaticien.
Le pdagogue non-informaticien peut rendre service aux dbutants.

Celui qui n'est aucun des deux se contentera d'un "va voir dans la Faq ou sur Google" ::(: 

Celui qui est les deux est tout simplement exceptionnel ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

> Le forumer idal: informaticien et pdagogue.


Le forumer idal: informaticien,  pdagogue et ayant un tux comme avatar  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> Qu'est-ce qu'il est mchant le lper


Meu non, comme on dit chez nous, femmes  lunettes, femmes.... fluettes. :;): 
Le forumer idal sort vite quand il fatigue, alors bon we... ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> bien essay mais tout le monde sait que tu t'appelles Robert...


C'est ce que je m'vertue  faire croire.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

> Meu non, comme on dit chez nous, femmes  lunettes, femmes.... fluettes.


Tu dois vivre dans un monastre toi  ::mouarf::  parce que nous on-dit pas pareil  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Si tu es blonde, il suffit de mettre ta photo comme avatar. Personne n'a jamais abandonn une discussion suite  la rponse d'une blonde


Ah oui? On va voir a...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Eric2a

Salut,

j'ai 12 ans et une amie m'a dit qu'elle a un cran bleu et qu'elle a du mal  s'en dbarasser.


Si quelqu'un pourrait s'occuper d'elle se serait cool.

----------


## f-leb

> Si quelqu'un pourrait s'occuper d'elle se serait cool.


je crois savoir d'o vient le bug.
Est ce qu'elle peut enlever son tee-shirt et le mettre en pice-jointe ?

______________________________
JE NE RPONDS PAS aux questions techniques par message priv sauf si c'est un problme d'cran bleu.

----------


## f-leb

> Si tu es blonde, il suffit de mettre ta photo comme avatar. Personne n'a jamais abandonn une discussion suite  la rponse d'une blonde





> Ah oui? On va voir a...


oui bonjouuuur, moi c'est f-leb (yeux bleus, 1m92...)
Auriez-vous un problme d'cran bleu vous aussi ?
__________________________
Je peux rpondre  vos questions techniques par Message Priv si vous voulez.

----------


## tchize_

faut clicker, beaucoup

----------


## minnesota

Ma liste sest encore agrmente, ce qui porte le total des ignors  5. C'est encore peu ! Y'a pas une fonction importer une liste ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Ma liste sest encore agrmente, ce qui porte le total des ignors  5. C'est encore peu ! Y'a pas une fonction importer une liste ?


ah ? Tu mets dans ta liste d'ignores toutes celles qui ne sont pas blondes ?

----------


## minnesota

Bon, ben je viens  l'instant d'en ajouter un. a m'en fait six, et vous ?
Je sais que les mauvaises langues rpondront "juste toi", mais a compte pos.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Elepole

Pourquoi j'ai jamais eu dcran bleu moi  ::cry::

----------


## tchize_

> Bon, ben je viens  l'instant d'en ajouter un. a m'en fait six, et vous ?
> Je sais que les mauvaises langues rpondront "juste toi", mais a compte pos.


j'ai une barbe et pas un nick qui fini en A. Du coup, aucun geek me contacte.

----------


## Elepole

> ah ? Tu mets dans ta liste d'ignores toutes celles qui ne sont pas blondes ?





> Bon, ben je viens  l'instant d'en ajouter un. a m'en fait six, et vous ?
> Je sais que les mauvaises langues rpondront "juste toi", mais a compte pos.


Bah avec moi sa fera 7, je suis pas une blonde ... je ne suis mme pas une.

Moi ma liste ignor est vide ... je sais mme pas ou est le bouton  ::aie::  Ignorance qu'il va falloir que je corrige, bien que je risque pas de l'utilis. (je prfre flooder la personne de PM et autre mail que d'ignor ... c'est plus communicatif  ::ccool::  )

----------


## minnesota

Re tout le monde.

Y'a aussi les comptes fantmes qui ne m'inspirent pas confiance, vous savez ceux qui sont inscrits depuis des annes, mais qui n'ont qu'une dizaine de messages  leur actif, et qui de temps en temps resurgissent avec une question  ::aie::  

Et puis aussi les nouveaux comptes, ou faux nouveaux utilisateurs.  ::pan:: 

Mais pourquoi ils font a ???

----------


## supersnail

Parce que leur premier compte a t banni?  ::aie:: 

Par contre j'ai pas battu le record du dterrage de post le plus long  ::(:

----------


## f-leb

> Par contre j'ai pas battu le record du dterrage de post le plus long


Tu as bien fait quand mme! a fait 4 mois que minnesota attendais une rponse et a l'nerve le minnesota quand on ne lui rpond pas ::mrgreen:: , sa liste d'ignors doit tre impressionnante depuis le temps...

----------


## minnesota

J'en est 6  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre si t'avais fait attention, a fait autant de temps que la discussion est rsolue  ::mouarf::  mais tous les nouveaux messages sont les bienvenus  ::D:

----------


## supersnail

Ah oui :p

Mais quand je vois une question sans rponse, c'est trop tentant :red:

----------


## minnesota

Ah oui, mais a, c'est typiquement le genre de questions qui n'ont pas de rponse, tu sais dans le style 




 ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

Bizarre, pourquoi c'est marqu *[Rsolu]*  ::koi::

----------


## minnesota

Jeus cru qu'on avait fait le tour de la question  ::aie::  
mais le sujet n'est pas ferm pour autant  ::D: 
alors si toi ou un autre avez de quoi relancer  ::mrgreen::  
n'hsitez pas  ::P:

----------


## f-leb

> a m'nerve les gens qui ouvrent une discussion et qui l'abandonnent.


est-ce qu'on peut voter -1 sur le 1er message de celui/celle qui abandonne sa discussion ? ::langue2::

----------


## tchize_

> Bizarre, pourquoi c'est marqu *[Rsolu]*


Te plaint pas, ca donne des points  tout ceux qui ont rpondu  ::mouarf:: 
Ha ben non en fait, on est dans la taverne :p

----------


## andry.aime

> Te plaint pas, ca donne des points  tout ceux qui ont rpondu 
> Ha ben non en fait, on est dans la taverne :p


On peut troller alors?

----------


## MigouW

> On peut troller alors?



C'est moi ou un modrateur cautionne le troll  ::mouarf::  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## andry.aime

> C'est moi ou un modrateur cautionne le troll


J'ai oubli qu'on est dans la taverne  ::aie:: .

----------


## tchize_

uniquement avec l'accord d'un modrateur  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

Eh !!! ... Oh !!! ... C'est MA discussion ! 

Elle est o la tortue ? Elle est o la tortue ? Comment qu'elle s'appelle dj ?  ::koi:: 




> est-ce qu'on peut voter -1 sur le 1er message de celui/celle qui abandonne sa discussion ?


Franchement, ce serait bien de pouvoir les reprer facilement, avoir un genre de ratio discussions lances/discussions rsolues/taux de participation, un truc infaillible quoi ! Parce que franchement j'ai piti des zolis pavs joyeusement soigneusement dits qui trainent ici et l et qui resteront sans suite  ::calim2:: , donc si on pouvait au moins viter  nos membres de se faire souvent avoir par une mme personne, ce ne serait que d'autant plus profitable pour le forum  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

Bon, dterrage  ::mrgreen:: 

Je me pose des questions, je ne sais toujours pas quoi penser des nouveaux comptes. Est-ce que vous rpondez plus facilement  un nouveau compte ? Des fois, je peux pas m'empcher de penser que c'est des faq  ::aie::  (fake) tellement la ressemblance avec d'autres sujets/projets est ressemblante  ::mouarf::

----------


## supersnail

Bonjour,

a dpend de mon humeur et de la gravit de la question.

Mais le plus souvent c'est du "va voir  ::google:: " et autres choses du genre. Mais bon, y'a quand-mme (et heureusement  ::hola:: ) quelques questions intressantes poses par des nouveaux  ::D: 

Mais avec le systme de points, c'est plus facile de reprer les nuisibles  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Franchement, ce serait bien de pouvoir les reprer facilement, avoir un genre de ratio discussions lances/discussions rsolues/taux de participation, un truc infaillible quoi ! Parce que franchement j'ai piti des zolis pavs joyeusement soigneusement dits qui trainent ici et l et qui resteront sans suite


Salut,

J'ai l'impression - en tranant dans des forums divers et varis de dvp.com - qu'a certains endroits cela devient presque une tradition de laisser son sujet sans suite, mme si il a reu 1, 2 ou 3 messages; voire mme une explication dtaille avec code a la clef, le posteur dit "ok" (merci dans le meilleur des cas) " je vais tester a et vous (ou te) dirais", et puis il disparat... a tout jamais, ou presque.
C'est pas cool.
Moi, quand je suis arriv ici, j'tais tout le temps fourr dans le forum C++ Builder, par exemple, et on se faisait reprendre si on ne rpondait pas et pire si on ne mettait pas rsolu (quand a l'tait videmment). Maintenant, ds fois sur certains forum, si tu demandes si c'est rsolu, soit la personne a effectivement disparue, soit j'ai l'impression que je demande de l'argent.
Je veux dire, je me fous bien de savoir si va me rajouter des petits points ou non, je n'ai pas besoin de ce genre de glorioles; juste que j'ai essay de participer a la rsolution d'un problme, quel qu'il soit, petit ou grand, et que c'est cool d'en voir le dnouement...
Dommage.
M'enfin, c'est pas tout simplement dj dans les rgles des forums a ?

----------


## Ivelios

> le posteur dit "ok" (merci dans le meilleur des cas) " je vais tester a et vous (ou te) dirais", et puis il disparat... a tout jamais, ou presque.


C'est vrai  ::?: 

Mais parfois il y a leurs opposs  ::mouarf:: 
Ceux qui te remercie mille fois quitte  faire 3 posts d'affils  ::aie:: 
a fais toujours rigoler plaisir ^^

----------


## Robin56

> Mais parfois il y a leurs opposs 
> Ceux qui te remercie mille fois quitte  faire 3 posts d'affils 
> a fais toujours rigoler plaisir ^^


Ceux  qui tu sembles avoir sauv la vie oui je vois  ::): 

En tout cas moi ce que j'aime malgr tout a c'est que bien souvent les gens habitus gardent trs souvent l'esprit pdagogique. La rponse n'est pas balance comme a mais elle est suggre, illustre (via des exemples, de la vulgarisation, ...). Et c'est agrable que beaucoup garde a en ligne de conduite malgr tout ces petits "traquas".

@minnesota : Pour rpondre  ta question, oui et non. Moi je rponds quand je peux rpondre dj  :;):  Aprs j'avoue qu'un profil 0 point/100 messages ne va pas m'inspirer confiance.
@Sunchaser : "glorioles" je ne connaissais pas ce mot

----------


## tchize_

> M'enfin, c'est pas tout simplement dj dans les rgles des forums a ?


Si

----------


## Sunchaser

> @Sunchaser : "glorioles" je ne connaissais pas ce mot


Alors, surtout ne pas confondre avec quelque chose qui peut sonner de manire similaire, et qui s'crit en 2 mots: "glory hole" !
Ca n'a vraiment, vraiment, rien a voir, rien du tout !  ::mouarf:: 

Hum... une dfinition qui me semble correcte serait: "vanits tires de choses insignifiantes".
(comprendre aussi que je ne critiquais pas le systme de cotation / rangs / points mis en place par Developpez.com, mais l'intention que l'on semblait vouloir me prter, dans le cas dont je parlais, qui n'aurait vraiment rien a voir avec moi)

----------


## minnesota

> Ceux  qui tu sembles avoir sauv la vie oui je vois


Ouais, et l au moins t'as l'impression d'avoir t trs utile, et il n'y a probablement pas plus gratifiant qu'une personne que tu as dissuad du suicide  ::mouarf:: 

Et puis y'a ceux qui te prennent aussi par les sentiments. Up, please, help, Up,  ::calim2:: , personne peut m'aider ?,  ::cry::  (entre-temps les modrateurs effacent, normal), aprs t'as piti, alors tu rponds, tu sais qu'ils ont lu le message, mais ils sont pas fichu de dire c'est bon, a marche ou merci, ou tout simplement rsolu. Bon, c'est vrai, le message servirait  d'autres, mais a reste virtuel, et encore faut-il que ceux qui cherchent cette information sachent la trouver ou prendre le temps pour. C'est fatigant  ::(:

----------


## Elepole

Bah dj que le savoir vivre se perd irl, c'est utopique de pens qu'il se perptuera sur le net. (Mais je vous empche pas de rver  ::ccool:: )

----------


## tchize_

> @Sunchaser : "glorioles" je ne connaissais pas ce mot


gloriole: petite gloire personnelle  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

> Bah dj que le savoir vivre se perd irl, il est utopique de penser qu'il se perptuera sur le net. (Mais je ne vous empche pas de rver )


Haa, a me manquait!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Robin56

> Haa, a me manquait!


Il y a du mieux voyons  ::applo::

----------


## Matarc

> Re tout le monde.
> 
> Y'a aussi les comptes fantmes qui ne m'inspirent pas confiance, vous savez ceux qui sont inscrits depuis des annes, mais qui n'ont qu'une dizaine de messages  leur actif, et qui de temps en temps resurgissent avec une question


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ne t'inspirent pas confiance...
Personnellement comme tu peux le constater je suis inscris sur developpez.com depuis 2006 et je n'ai que 11 messages au total. Pourtant je suis rgulirement ce qui se passe sur ce site, je le consulte souvent car c'est une mine d'or d'informations et en gnral je n'ai pas besoin de poser de question car en cherchant je finis par trouver ce dont j'ai besoin (que ce soit ici ou ailleurs). Ca ne m'empche pas pour autant de regarder ce qui se passe de temps en temps dans le forum. 

Alors tu vas me dire oui mais c'est quand mme un petit peu goste de ta part, tu ne postes que lorsque tu as besoin d'aide. Le truc c'est que je suis tudiant et que comme la plupart des tudiants ben j'ai un niveau... d'tudiant. Donc je suis loin d'en savoir autant que la plupart des membres sur ce forum et de manire gnral lorsque je connais la rponse  un problme pos par un autre membre, quelqu'un lui a dj donn la solution.

Par contre je suis tout  fait d'accord avec le sujet initial de la discussion, oui c'est super nervant que les gens ne prennent pas le temps de rpondre et de remercier quelqu'un qui a pris le temps de le dpanner. Malheureusement j'ai envie de dire les ingrats y en a partout, c'est malheureux mais c'est comme a. Ca ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'il faut abandonner ceux qui sont dans le besoin et qui ont pris le temps de chercher et de dtailler *clairement* leur problme.

Pour finir je remercie toute la communaut de dveloppez.com pour le travail qui est fourni, ce site est superbe et d'une relle aide, merci  tous ceux qui y contribuent  ::ccool:: .

----------


## Ivelios

Pas de chance pour minnesota, il post le _25/01/2011_ et ont le lui remballe aujourd'hui  ::P: . (Big brother si tu m'entend...)




> Alors tu vas me dire oui mais c'est quand mme un petit peu goste de ta part, tu ne postes que lorsque tu as besoin d'aide. Le truc c'est que je suis tudiant et que comme la plupart des tudiants ben j'ai un niveau...


Et moi qui suis tudiant je suis sens dire quoi  ::calim2:: 
Plus srieusement, a m'tonnerais que quelqu'un te fasse ou mme ne pense  te faire des reproches parce que tu ne participe pas au forum. La participation est un choix. Au passage, je ne comptabiliserais pas le nombre de comptes avec moins de 1 message... Alors toi avec tes 11 on peut dire que tu es dans les 10 meilleurs % du forum  ::mouarf:: 

Au passage j'aime bien ton post, a met un peu de piment. a serais trop facile sinon (les absents ont toujours tort)  :;):

----------


## minnesota

> Pas de chance pour minnesota, il post le _25/01/2011_ et ont le lui remballe aujourd'hui . (Big brother si tu m'entend...)


Je t'entends, mais j'ai rien capt  ::mouarf:: 





> Plus srieusement, a m'tonnerais que quelqu'un te fasse ou mme ne pense  te faire des reproches parce que tu ne participe pas au forum. La participation est un choix.


Heuuuu, Oui et non, hein  ::mouarf:: 
S'il sait ou pense savoir, il peut toujours rpondre ou complter un poste prcdent, aprs effectivement, c'est un choix.

----------


## Elepole

> Haa, a me manquait!


je sait je sais

(tu vois, j'en rajoute exprs  ::aie::  )

----------


## kaymak

a m'nerve les gens
Qui se contente de noter les discussions en notant +1 ou -1.. et qui se barrent

----------


## minnesota

Ouais, mais a c'est en parti un des buts du vote. Par contre, ce que j'aime pas, c'est poster aprs un message qui a eu droit  un (ou plus) vote ngatif, car naturellement, il y a une forte probabilit qu'il pense que c'est moi  ::aie::

----------


## Robin56

> a m'nerve les gens
> Qui se contente de noter les discussions en notant +1 ou -1.. et qui se barrent


Tu prfres que chacun laisse un post dans le topic pour ajouter un "je suis d'accord avec machin" ?  ::aie::

----------


## kaymak

et du coup bam -5  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Galactus13

Tient ? inscrit depuis des lustres et que 5 Messages !
Faudrait se mfier de moi ! ! !

Rat, je reois les news, les lis et analyse mme les coms !
Aprs, je joue au fantme !




------------------------------->
Ce n'est pas parcequ'on a rien a dire qu'il faut fermer sa gueule !

----------


## andry.aime

> et du coup bam -5


Tant fait pas, c'est la taverne ici, y en a qui sont dj ivres  ::mouarf::

----------


## Robin56

> Ce n'est pas parcequ'on a rien a dire qu'il faut fermer sa gueule !


Bah si justement, tu en es l'exemple. Tu n'as rien  dire donc tu ne dis rien mais a ne t'empche pas de suivre l'actu. Faudrait peut tre que j'en prenne de la graine un peu parfois  ::P:

----------


## minnesota

> Ce n'est pas parcequ'on a rien a dire qu'il faut fermer sa gueule !


C'est pareil que l'ouvrir pour ne rien dire  ::mouarf:: 
N'est ce pas Robin ?  ::aie::  

Edit :

P.-S. :

Je demande confirmation, je te vise pas personnellement  ::mrgreen:: 

Edit 2 :

Quoi que  ::mouarf:: 

Edit 3 :

Je rigole  ::P:

----------


## Robin56

> C'est pareil que l'ouvrir pour ne rien dire 
> N'est ce pas Robin ?


Ah non ce n'est pas pareil, moi(/toi) du coup je(/tu) *pollue(s)* le forum, lui non  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

Nous on a le droit. On est abonn. Lui non  ::mouarf:: 
Ah ouais Caro-Line  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Je vous cris un petit mot car :
1- cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas particip  ce sujet
2- c'est quoi le sujet ?  ::aie::  (ben oui comme les sujets de la taverne ont tendance  partir en sucette ds le 5me message je pose donc la question)

----------


## andry.aime

a ne va mme pas  la 5me page pour aller , euh o dj??

----------


## kaymak

ahah j'en suis  -10 sur mes deux messages sur le thread  ::lol::  !

Si sa continue je vais bientt pouvoir me targuer d'avoir rcolt le plus de mauvais points dans le mme thread  ::mouarf:: 


Ceci dit, y' pas une fonction dans le forum pour voir qui rcolte le plus de mauvais de point, le message le plus mal not, des trucs comme sa ?
Sa pourrait tre marrant...

Autrement, une pense inutile,
parler pour ne rien dire est peut tre la capacit qui nous diffrencie le plus des autres espces ; )


a+

----------


## Ivelios

> Si sa continue je vais bientt pouvoir me targuer d'avoir rcolt le plus de mauvais points dans le mme thread


"Tant qu'IL sera dans le mtier, tu ne seras jamais que le second"  ::mouarf:: 
3 eme post

----------


## Auteur

> ahah j'en suis  -10 sur mes deux messages sur le thread  !
> 
> Si sa continue je vais bientt pouvoir me targuer d'avoir rcolt le plus de mauvais points dans le mme thread



Dj rcolter plus de mauvais points que de bons points dans la taverne il faut le faire  ::aie::

----------


## Robin56

> 2- c'est quoi le sujet ?


Ca m'nerve les gens qui ne savent pas c'est quoi le sujet !  ::P: 




> Si sa continue je vais bientt pouvoir me targuer d'avoir rcolt le plus de mauvais points dans le mme thread


Oh non ne t'inquite pas, j'ai vu un topic hier (qui s'est justement fait supprimer  force) o la personne en question  du poster 4/5 messages et une moyenne de -5/-10 points par message. Faites le calcul.  ::mouarf::

----------


## kOrt3x

Certaines personnes posent une question sur le forum, tu leur conseilles d'aller faire un petit tour dans la FAQ et il te rpond :  Merci, A++ ... Et plus de nouvelles ensuite. Pense-t-il quon les envoie voir ailleurs ?

----------


## Deadpool

> ahah j'en suis  -10 sur mes deux messages sur le thread  !
> 
> Si sa continue je vais bientt pouvoir me targuer d'avoir rcolt le plus de mauvais points dans le mme thread 
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, y' pas une fonction dans le forum pour voir qui rcolte le plus de mauvais de point, le message le plus mal not, des trucs comme sa ?
> Sa pourrait tre marrant...


Cherche le profil de Fleur en plastique.
Tu verras que tu as encore de la marge.  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

Effectivement, quel score !!

----------


## Robin56

> Effectivement, quel score !!


Il/Elle a mme eu le droit  des messages d'encouragement sur son mur : ici

----------


## kaymak

Ah ouais.... Y' du niveau de comptiteur l....  ::mouarf:: 
Faudrait que je trouve une ide bien mre  balancer si je veux la battre !!!  ::aie::

----------


## jcderchain

Bonjour,
je me permet d'emettre une annotation. Comme vous pouvez le constater je n'emet  pas beaucoup de message, par contre cela fait pas mal de temps que j'ai ouvert un compte. 
Pourquoi alors pas beaucoup de message, et bien surtout parceque je NE SUIS PAS dveloppeur, mais pour des besoins trs ponctuel, comme actuellement.
Par contre, c'est vrai, mes demandes sont suivies trs rgulierement.

salutation ....

----------


## Robin56

a m'nerve les gens qui finissent la prsentation de leur problme par :



> Piti aidez moi.


Pourquoi jouer sur notre piti ? 
- Premirement, il n'est pas question de vie ou de mort (au pire d'tre vir peut tre  ::P: )
- Deuximement, on ne rpond pas par piti mais parce que l'on sait ou non tout simplement (et que le problme est bien pos et qu'une recherche Google ne suffit pas).

----------


## Eric2a

Il y a aussi ceux qui (fidles  un forum) posent la mme question dans plusieurs forums. Jusque l a va...

Mais quand la rponse leur ai donne sur un forum qu'ils ne frquentent pas souvent, ils retournent sur leurs forums favoris pour y annoncer :
"J'ai trouv ! suivi d'un lol ou mdr

Il fallait faire comme ceci..." suivi d'un lol ou mdrL o a devient nervant c'est quand la phrase est suivi par...
"tout seul". suivi d'un lol ou mdret/ou
que le fil contenant la bonne rponse n'a pas t marqu rsolu

Ceci dit, j'ai vu a qu'une fois et bien entendu, la bonne bonne rponse a t poste ici mme.

<edit cause="erratum>
Les mots _lol_ et _mdr_ peuvent ne pas suivre les phrases...

Ils peuvent aussi les prceder...</edit>

----------


## minnesota

Effectivement, a aussi j'ai remarqu. Certains ont l'intelligence d'crire la rponse, mais trs souvent la discussion est laisse en plan, ou pire comme tu dis, elle est termine par un "c'est bon j'ai trouv". Trois ans plus tard, t'as un dterrage de poste avec un "comment t'as fait parce que j'ai le mme problme", et bien sr pas de rponse, et c'est reparti pour 3 ans   ::mouarf:: 




> a m'nerve les gens qui finissent la prsentation de leur problme par :
> 
> Pourquoi jouer sur notre piti ? 
> - Premirement, il n'est pas question de vie ou de mort (au pire d'tre vir peut tre )
> - Deuximement, on ne rpond pas par piti mais parce que l'on sait ou non tout simplement (et que le problme est bien pos et qu'une recherche Google ne suffit pas).


N'empche que moi j'y suis un peut sensible  ::oops::  et forcment, je me fais avoir  ::mouarf::  MAIS j'y travaille  ::P:

----------


## minnesota

Re tout le monde,

Avez-vous remarqu aussi que les gens qui lancent une discussion et qui se rpondent  eux mme n'ont aucune difficult  trouver et cliquer le bouton "rsolut" ?

Alors que quand ils rpondent  un membre, et que mme s'ils le remercient d'avoir rsolut le problme, ils ne cliquent pas pour autant sur ce mme bouton.

----------


## lper

a m'nerve les gens qui ont une faute dans leur signature... ::?:

----------


## minnesota

Moi aussi  ::aie:: , mais peut-tre pas autant  :;):

----------


## tchize_

> Moi aussi , mais peut-tre pas autant


C'est abmes, pas abimes  ::roll::

----------


## mala92

> C'est abmes, pas abimes


En fait y'avait 2 fautes, alors.  ::oops::

----------


## minnesota

Non, c'est sans accent, enfin, a peut s'crire abyme, abme et abime, la dernire tant la graphie rectifie, donc sans l'accent dixit mon dico.

----------


## Lady

> Non, c'est sans accent, enfin, a peut s'crire abyme, abme et abime, la dernire tant la graphie rectifie, donc sans l'accent dixit mon dico.



Oh mon Dieu !!  il n'y a pas que abime! Aout aussi a perdu son accent dans la nouvelle orthographe !!

----------


## lper

> Non, c'est sans accent, enfin, a peut s'crire abyme, abme et abime, la dernire tant la graphie rectifie, donc sans l'accent dixit mon dico.


On nous apprenait  l'cole la rgle pour l'accent circonflexe: celui de cime tombe dans l'abme.
Tout ce perd.. ::aie::

----------


## mala92

> Oh mon Dieu !!  il n'y a pas que abime! Aout aussi a perdu son accent dans la nouvelle orthographe !!


Et s'il n'y avait que l'orthographe !!!
j'ai un gamin de 3 ans, et je me rends compte de la "dbilit/complexit" de la grammaire franaise. Il dit "de la / de le"  la place de "de la / du", logique !!!
Et si tu vas au US, ils ne comprennent pas pourquoi une chaise est fminin et un fauteuil masculin. En gros, pourquoi "sexuer" les objets.

----------


## tchize_

C'est propre  toute langue, elle drive avec le temps et l'usage  ::):

----------


## minnesota

> C'est propre  toute langue, elle drive avec le temps et l'usage


Je confirme, a commence avec des kiss furtifs et a drive en patin  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et si tu vas au US, ils ne comprennent pas pourquoi une chaise est fminin et un fauteuil masculin. En gros, pourquoi "sexuer" les objets.


Cet argument me semble bien fumeux.

Ce n'est absolument pas illogique dans une langue dpourvue de neutre.

Ce l'est plus dans une langue pourvue du neutre : la fminisation de *ship* et *plane*, tu l'expliques comment ?

----------


## ManusDei

Pour ship, tu as tout un tas d'explications connote sexuellement, sur la manipulation, la matrise et le doigt ncessaire pour utiliser un bateau (et aussi le manque de femmes en mer, car a foutait trop le bordel avec la promiscuit et les mles en rut).

J'imagine que pour plane on doit pouvoir partir dans la mme direction.

----------


## Rachel

> On nous apprenait  l'cole la rgle pour l'accent circonflexe: celui de cime tombe dans l'abme.
> Tout ce perd..


toutaf ! ou iriont nous si on se maitait   crire avec des fotes d'orthografe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sve@r

> On nous apprenait  l'cole la rgle pour l'accent circonflexe: celui de cime tombe dans l'abme.
> Tout *c*e perd..


Et on nous apprenait aussi la rgle des pronoms dmonstratifs et des pronoms personnels.
Tout *s*e perd...

----------


## minnesota

C'est pas la premire fois qu'on parle orthographe et grammaire, on devrait demander une section je crois.

----------


## f-leb

Titre de la discussion: "Comment qu'on fait pour bla bla bla..."

1er message: "tout est dans le titre"

Y'en a qui arrive  poser leur question rien que dans le titre suivi d'un premier message encore plus court que le titre.

a mnerve...

----------


## Rachel

bien le bonjour..... STOP
... PFE ..... STOP
... Lundi .... STOP
please, aidez moi ... STOP  ::roll::

----------


## minnesota

Y'a aussi des fois tu passes sur une discussion, le posteur est l, avec sa petite loupiote verte  pour en tmoigner, parfois mme il est sur sa propre discussion avec son petit pseudo en bas, tu te dis, bon ben aller, je rponds. 

Tu rponds, tu rdiges ton texte, tu contrles vite fait les erreurs ventuelles d'orthographes ou de grammaires, tu valides ton message  ::mrgreen:: 

Oups, sa loupiote est grise maintenant  ::?: 

C'est pas grave, tu le reverras dans deux semaines ou un mois avec une nouvelle question qui t'obligera  relire la premire que t'as dj eu du mal  lire et comprendre  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Ce fil me fait penser au SAV des missions, avec ce cher super con.... ::aie:: 
Vous me reconnaissez ?? c'est moi qui me connecte sur dvp et qui balance mes problmes et puis dmer....

----------


## Jade_13

Bonjour tous.. 




> a m'nerve les gens
> Qui se contente de noter les discussions en notant +1 ou -1.. et qui se barrent


Moi... a, a m'nerve....  ::): 
Si je vote pour quelqu'un, c'est que sa participation, sa rponse (technique), ou son humour m'ont plu.. 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi me justifier d'aimer une rponse, sauf si j'ai moi aussi mon grain de sel  rajouter  :;): 






> Y'a aussi des fois tu passes sur une discussion, le posteur est l, avec sa petite loupiote verte pour en tmoigner, parfois mme il est sur sa propre discussion avec son petit pseudo en bas, tu te dis, bon ben aller, je rponds.
> 
> Tu rponds, tu rdiges ton texte, tu contrles vite fait les erreurs ventuelles d'orthographes ou de grammaires, tu valides ton message
> 
> Oups, sa loupiote est grise maintenant
> 
> C'est pas grave, tu le reverras dans deux semaines ou un mois avec une nouvelle question qui t'obligera  relire la premire que t'as dj eu du mal  lire et comprendre


Euhhhh..... moi j'ai souvent plus d'une page ouverte ici, plus une vingtaine sur d'autres sites, plus ma plateforme d'assistance... + diverses autres pages de contrle... + .. +... +.....  ::aie:: 

Mais bon... je n'ai pos aucune question, je ne fais que rpondre lorsque je connais le sujet.... 

Et justement, moi ce qui m'nerve.. c'est de voir des posts qui n'ont aucune rponse, alors que je sais pertinemment que plusieurs d'entre vous auraient pu en apporter une, et que moi je la vois trop tard (un mois aprs) donc trop tard pour rpondre... 

 ::P:

----------


## Robin56

> Et justement, moi ce qui m'nerve.. c'est de voir des posts qui n'ont aucune rponse, alors que je sais pertinemment que plusieurs d'entre vous auraient pu en apporter une, et que moi je la vois trop tard (un mois aprs) donc trop tard pour rpondre...


Il n'est jamais trop tard pour rpondre. Une rponse  un sujet est bnfique pour le crateur de la discussion mais galement pour toute personne qui  l'avenir rencontrera le mme problme. 

Pour une personne inscrite ayant rdige la discussion, combien d'autres non inscrites vont regarder les rponses apportes ?

----------


## The_Sorrow

> Il n'est jamais trop tard pour rpondre. Une rponse  un sujet est bnfique pour le crateur de la discussion mais galement pour toute personne qui  l'avenir rencontrera le mme problme. 
> 
> Pour une personne inscrite ayant rdige la discussion, combien d'autres non inscrites vont regarder les rponses apportes ?


Pass un certain dlai, l'auteur va-t-il vraiment revenir indiquer que son soucis est rsolu ? Pass deux ou trois semaines, je ne pense pas. Les ventuelles bonnes rponses ne seront mme pas mises en valeur d'ailleurs.
Du coup, les non inscrits ne sauront pas quelle est la rponse la plus pertinente au problme prsent.

Dans le mme genre, il y a la question abandonne 24h aprs l'avoir pose. Le posteur aura rsolu dans son coin, et ne prendra mme pas la peine de donner sa solution. C'est nervant !

----------


## Jade_13

> Il n'est jamais trop tard pour rpondre. Une rponse  un sujet est bnfique pour le crateur de la discussion mais galement pour toute personne qui  l'avenir rencontrera le mme problme.
> 
> Pour une personne inscrite ayant rdige la discussion, combien d'autres non inscrites vont regarder les rponses apportes ?


Tu as entirement raison.. il m'est dj arriv, d'ailleurs de rpondre  des questions datant de plus d'un mois dans ce but.. mais a m'nerve quand mme  ::): 




> .........
> Du coup, les non inscrits ne sauront pas quelle est la rponse la plus pertinente au problme prsent..............


Inscrits ou non inscrits, je ne vois pas le rapport avec la pertinence d'une rponse  ::):  
Lorsque je cherche une soluce, je lis un nombre important de thread, j'value les rponses qui seraient les plus appropries (ou pas trop chiantes..) et je les adapte  mon cas.. chaque cas tant diffrent... 

Je doute tre la seule dans ce cas  ::):  




> Moi...  moi ... moi j'ai ......moi


arffff.... a aussi a m'nerve, je viens de me rendre compte que j'tais gocentrique.... 
"moi je, moi je, moi je" 

 ::aie::

----------


## The_Sorrow

> Inscrits ou non inscrits, je ne vois pas le rapport avec la pertinence d'une rponse


En effet, aucun rapport. J'ai mal formul mon ide, dsol.




> Lorsque je cherche une soluce, je lis un nombre important de thread, j'value les rponses qui seraient les plus appropries (ou pas trop chiantes..) et je les adapte  mon cas.. chaque cas tant diffrent... 
> 
> Je doute tre la seule dans ce cas


Pour moi a dpend des jours. Quand je suis un peu crev ou peu motiv, je zappe vite quand il faut plucher un grand nombre de rponses non mises en valeur. Un bon caf et/ou une nuit de sommeil, et a va mieux, je fais comme toi.
Mais je pense qu'un nombre impressionnant de flemmards trainent dans cet tat permanent. 

Au del du fait qu'on devrait bien approfondir nos recherches, et toujours rflchir un minimum, il faut avouer que quand c'est bien mit en valeur ou clairement indiqu c'est plus agrable.




> arffff.... a aussi a m'nerve, je viens de me rendre compte que j'tais gocentrique.... 
> "moi je, moi je, moi je"


Je crois que je viens de faire pareil. Pas bien !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## micka132

> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Vous parliez de pertinence de rponse : certains forums colorise le post par exemple en vert avec la mention "cette rponse a aid".
> 
> Aprs peut-tre que ce genre de "mise en valeur" peut crer des formes de jalousie au sein de la communaut je ne sais pas.
> 
> Merci bonne soire.
> Cordialement, Gizmo.


Ah ouai ce genre de forum je connais...
C'est pas comme ici  ::roll::

----------


## micka132

Quelqu'un peut lui expliquer? :8O:

----------


## Robin56

> Quelqu'un peut lui expliquer?


Certainement pas, c'est la taverne par ici. On ne se nourrit que de troll saupoudr d'une pointe de mauvaise foi.  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

> Et justement, moi ce qui m'nerve.. c'est de voir des posts qui n'ont aucune rponse, alors que je sais pertinemment que plusieurs d'entre vous auraient pu en apporter une, et que moi je la vois trop tard (un mois aprs) donc trop tard pour rpondre...


De nombreuses fois je ne rponds pas, parce que si je devais le faire ce serait du travail bnvole  plein temps  ::aie:: 

Et puis en gnral je fais le tri, si c'est une question qui a dj t aborde ou qui est dans une des ressources du forum, y'a pas vraiment d'intrt  y rpondre, puisquune simple recherche aurait rsolu la question en moins de temps qu'il n'ait fallu au "posteur" pour lancer sa discussion, outre l'aspect profile qu'on a dj abord.

 l'inverse, si la question est intressante, je peux m'investir, ouais.

----------


## Guyt54

Il est vrai que beaucoup de personnes ne se donnent pas la peine de remercier, mais bon, le faisons-nous nous-mmes?

Moi par exemple,  je  demande trs rarement de l'aide sur les forums de programmation.  Avouez,  a demande du courage et de l'humilit pour venir sur un forum et dire "J'y arrive pas".  J'y vais plus hypocritement par Google. Je finis la plupart du temps par trouver la solution. Si c'est sur un site, tant mieux pour eux, a leur fait un visiteur de plus. 

Si c'est sur un forum, alors l, je devrais remercier, mais c'est trop compliqu, faut remplir un formulaire pour s'inscrire sur le forum et tout et tout.  Et puis faudrait que je remercie aussi le gars qui a eu le courage de poser la question, a n'en finit plus.

Et puis, vous avez quand mme un systme de pointage de membres sur dveloppez.com . S'tre fait plussoiyer* 5 346 fois, a doit tre valorisant, tout de mme. Et vous voulez qu'on vous remercie en plus?

 :;):  :;):  :;): 

* vous seriez gentils de m'en ajouter quelques uns, a me remonterais le moral, merci.

----------


## tchize_

> Vous parliez de pertinence de rponse : certains forums colorise le post par exemple en vert avec la mention "cette rponse a aid".
> 
> Aprs peut-tre que ce genre de "mise en valeur" peut crer des formes de jalousie au sein de la communaut je ne sais pas.


On a les pouces pour a. Au lieu de reposer sur le posteur de la question (dont le bouton "rsolu" montre clairement que la majorit des posteurs ne font pas l'effort de renseigner l'information), on se base sur la communaut des gens qui passent par l pour valuer la qualit d'une rponse  ::): 




> De nombreuses fois je ne rponds pas, parce que si je devais le faire ce serait du travail bnvole  plein temps


Loin du plein temps, je peux quand mme te confirmer que a mange du temps sur la vie prive  ::):

----------


## minnesota

> * vous seriez gentils de m'en ajouter quelques uns, a me remonterais le moral, merci.


C'est fait, je t'ai mis un +1 pour ton message. Juste comme a, parce que tu l'as demand.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Guyt54

> C'est fait, je t'ai mis un +1 pour ton message. Juste comme a, parce que tu l'as demand.


Merci, mais a n'a rien donn, y en a un qui  m'a en  enlev un point parce que j'ai demand.  ::?: 

D'ailleurs, je devrais mme pas te remercier, c'est pas bon pour mon ratio points/messages.

Parlant de systmes de pointage, faut faire gaffe quand mme. 

Prenez par exemple ces petits pouces en l'air qu'on retrouve un peu partout. L'autre jour, je tombe par accident   :;):  sur "poupounes.com". Il y en a une qui me fait de beaux yeux, alors je lui fait un  ::ccool::  facebook. Ce que je savais pas, c'est que a va directement sur ma page Facebook, avec la mention "Guyt aime".

Du coup, mes 83 amis Facebook dont 42 membres de ma famille et ma femme ont appris que j'tais un pervers.  ::oops::

----------


## minnesota

> Merci, mais a n'a rien donn, y en a un qui  m'a en  enlev un point parce que j'ai demand.


Non, c'est parce que les points de la taverne ne comptent pas  ::mouarf:: 




> D'ailleurs, je devrais mme pas te remercier, c'est pas bon pour mon ratio points/messages.


Au contraire, quand tu votes, a t'apporte aussi des points. Et le bouton c'est pas juste pour dire merci. Il a de nombreuses significations, par exemple que t'approuves le message, ou que tu partages l'avis quand c'est un dbat... On a un topique sur le fonctionnement des votes, fait une recherche, tout y est.




> Parlant de systmes de pointage, faut faire gaffe quand mme. 
> 
> Prenez par exemple ces petits pouces en l'air qu'on retrouve un peu partout. L'autre jour, *je tombe par accident*  sur "poupounes.com". Il y en a une qui me fait de beaux yeux, alors je lui fait un  facebook. Ce que je savais pas, c'est que a va directement sur ma page Facebook, avec la mention "Guyt aime".
> 
> Du coup, mes 83 amis Facebook dont 42 membres de ma famille et ma femme ont appris que j'tais un pervers.


Nous ici, on est pas trop facebook  ::aie::  et on naime pas non plus les accidents  ::mouarf:: 

Je vais regarder tes messages hors taverne...

----------


## Guyt54

> Je vais regarder tes messages hors taverne...


Ne fait pas surtout a, je dis rien que des conneries.

Va plutt voir l'un  de mes 3 721 messages sur un autre forum Fronais, au Bar de directwind.com, chuis une grosse vedette l-bas.  :8-): 

Par contre, j'ai tent ma chance sur surdou,com, mais a pas t un gros succs. 

En passant, minnesota, tant qu' prendre un nick d'un des plus plates tats des States, pourquoi tu prends pas une nom de province plate du Canada, genre "Saskatchewan"?

Aie le courage d'endurer la pub au dbut et coute-a, c'est l'une des plus belles chanson de la francophonie ( du niveau de "Avec le temps" de Ferr ou "Amsterdam" de Brel).

"Sasckatchewan" des Trois Accords:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd2e0Sv2J9k"]Les Trois Accords, Saskatchewan      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## minnesota

On a mme un sujet ddi pour les clips.

----------


## Doksuri

je ne sais pas si ca a deja ete dit dans cette discussion... tien ca pourrait etre une idee ca :
=> ca m'enerve les gens qui debarquent a la Nieme page d'une discussion sans la lire xD

bref, mon enervement portait sur :
ca m'enerve les gens qui utilisent tout le temps "ca marche" ou "ca marche pas" au lieu de "fonctionne"

j'ai craque



> => parceque "ca ne marche pas"... c'est assez vague.... surtout qu'il n'y a que les animaux qui "marchent", le reste "fonctionne" (perso, j'ai jamais vu un script prendre ses jambes et partir)

----------


## andry.aime

> ca m'enerve les gens qui utilisent tout le temps "ca marche" ou "ca marche pas" au lieu de "fonctionne"


s'amarche.

----------


## Bousk

Ca m'nerve les gens presss de rentrer dans le mtro qui t'empchent de sortir en s'engoufrant ds que les portes s'ouvrent.  ::massacre::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ca m'nerve les gens presss de rentrer dans le mtro qui t'empchent de sortir en s'engoufrant ds que les portes s'ouvrent.


Ca me fait penser  a :

http://www.francetv.fr/info/un-autom...tro_87439.html

 ::mouarf::

----------


## DevBaldwin

> Ca m'nerve les gens presss de rentrer dans le mtro qui t'empchent de sortir en s'engoufrant ds que les portes s'ouvrent.


Ca m'nerve les gens presss de sortir du mtro qui t'empchent de rentrer en schappant ds que les portes s'ouvrent.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Robin56

> Ca m'nerve les gens presss de sortir du mtro qui t'empchent de rentrer en schappant ds que les portes s'ouvrent.


a m'nerve les mtros..  ::whistle::

----------


## andry.aime

C'est quoi mtros ?

----------


## Robin56

> C'est quoi mtros ?


C'est a je crois :

----------


## FirePrawn

Un magasin o tout est moins cher  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Doksuri

> Un magasin o tout est moins cher


mais trop !

----------


## minnesota

a m'nerve les gens qui parlent pour ne rien dire  ::P: 

Je rigole  ::mouarf::  vous avez carte blanche dans ma caverne, taverne...  ::aie::

----------


## Freem

> je ne sais pas si ca a deja ete dit dans cette discussion... tien ca pourrait etre une idee ca :
> => ca m'enerve les gens qui debarquent a la Nieme page d'une discussion sans la lire xD


Ca m'nerve les gens qui disent qu'il faut se taper 9 pages d'un sujet d'humour pour pouvoir rpondre un truc stupide  ::P: 
(le truc stupide, c'est ma rponse hein.... je sentais l'ambigit sinon)

----------


## Pymento

Les gens m'nervent.

----------


## The_Sorrow

a m'nerve la mto qui m'envoie plein de nuages le week end. ::cry::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Les gens m'nervent.


Remarques ... Il faudrait que tu imagines que c'est peut tre rciproque.

----------


## Pymento

> Remarques ... Il faudrait que tu imagines que c'est peut tre rciproque.


Comme je ne sais pas trop quoi rpondre  a,
je vais simplement signaler que pour l'injonctif, les verbes du premier groupe ne prennent pas de 's'  la deuxime personne du singulier  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Doksuri

> Comme je ne sais pas trop quoi rpondre  a,
> je vais simplement signaler que pour l'injonctif, les verbes du premier groupe ne prennent pas de 's'  la deuxime personne du singulier


http://leconjugueur.lefigaro.fr/conj.../imaginer.html
?

----------


## Pymento

```

```

Il faut rpondre moins vite ^^

----------


## Sunchaser

> Comme je ne sais pas trop quoi rpondre  a, ...


T'inquites, rien de personnel forcement...




> ...je vais simplement signaler que pour l'injonctif, les verbes du premier groupe ne prennent pas de 's'  la deuxime personne du singulier


Mouais mais a, c'est un gros bug.
Celui qui a pondu ce langage devait tre drlement tordu  ::aie::

----------


## Pymento

> T'inquite*s*, rien de personnel forcement...


 ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> 


Dcidment, c'est une obsession l'orthographe.  ::roll:: 
Moi, j'ai dcid qu'a l'impratif, les verbes du premier groupe prennent un 's'  la deuxime personne du singulier. C'est comme a.

Moi, Prsident de la Rpublique, je lancerais une grande rforme de la langue Franaise, afin de la simplifier au maximum (assez de chichis, ce folklore emmerdant, ce duo diabolique orthographe/grammaire)
Moi, Prsident de la Rpublique, je ferais mettre aux arrts tous ceux qui s'y opposeront.
Bon, allez, c'est pas tout a mais je dois aller revoir ma Angela ...
(c'est bizarre, a chaque fois que j'entends "Angela", plutt que de voir la Chancelire Allemande, je pense toujours a la chanson de Saian Supa Crew, Angela;si, si, souvenez-vous..."Angela mwen k fend'tchou aw"... ah ! quelle posie...  ::aie::  )

----------


## tchize_

> c'est bizarre, a chaque fois que j'entends "Angela",


Moi je trouve que a fait plutot nom d'actrice porno de l'est  ::aie::  Et google confirme mon opinion  ::mouarf::

----------


## patricktoulon

bonsoir a tous 

allons allons pourquoi tant de haine 
il m'est arriv je ne sais combien de fois une discussion abandonne aprs 
que je m'y suis intress

je garde quand mme la satisfaction de faire des exercices 

et puis d'autre discussion peuvent amener a faire des rencontre intressantes 


inspirez bien profondment  -------->    soufflez 
voila a va mieux  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::ccool:: 
bonsoir a tous  :;):  :;):

----------


## minnesota

C'est strictement interdit d'abandonner sa propre discussion sans l'avoir tamponner d'un "rsolut" ou y avoir dpos le dernier message...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> C'est strictement interdit d'abandonner sa propre discussion sans l'avoir tamponner d'un "rsolut" ou y avoir dpos le dernier message...


Dommage ^^  ::yaisse2::

----------


## patricktoulon

> C'est strictement interdit d'abandonner sa propre discussion sans l'avoir tamponner d'un "rsolut" ou y avoir dpos le dernier message...


bonjour minnesota 

je n'abandonne pas mes discutions  je me contente de faire un (up) de temps en temps (trs rarement ) car (un up) = message nul 

je t'attend avec plaisir dans notre dernire discussion 
car je te l'ai dis je suis trs intress par l'aboutissement a un fichier complet 
mme si a n'est pas dans le  langage que j'utilise habituellement 
a fait du bien de temps en temps de sortir de la routine (sans jeux de mot ::mouarf:: )

au plaisir

----------


## Robin56

a m'nerve les gens qui ne s'nervent pas sur la discussion o il faut s'nerver !  ::rouleau::

----------


## minnesota

> Dommage ^^


Ah mais la taverne ne compte pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

> je n'abandonne pas mes discutions  je me contente de faire un (up) de temps en temps (trs rarement ) car (un up) = message nul


Attention, j'ai pas dit que tu abandonnes tes discussions, de toute faon, si tu avais cette rputation, je ne rpondrais mme pas, mais il y en a qui sont comme a... je veux dire si la personne n'a pas eu de rponse, elle n'y peut rien, mais s'il y a eu une rponse, ben la moindre des choses c'est d'avoir un retour, un message ou un "rsolut"... d'ailleurs, avec les profils louches, c'est le up qui va faire que je vais rpondre ou pas, au moins je suis sur que la personne est bien vivante...  ::mouarf::  aprs bien sur, je peux pas rpondre  tout le monde... sinon mme du h24 ne serait pas suffisant...

Mais effectivement, les affinits, la formulation de la demande et le degr de motivation du demandeur ou de la demandeuse comptent pour beaucoup dans mon choix des discussions...

----------


## Barsy

> Ah mais la taverne ne compte pas


Mais si a compte !!  ::P: 

Fait gaffe, tu risques de m'nerver... et si c'est le cas, il se pourrait que l'on ne soit plus hors sujet.

----------


## minnesota

D'accord...  ::P: 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> D'accord...


Nan, c'est moi qu'aurait le dernier mot.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Nan, c'est moi qu'aurait le dernier mot.


Ca se discute...

----------


## andry.aime

a m'nerve ces gens qui polluent ce thread.

----------


## Sunchaser

Ce thread n'est il pas ne aussi pour tre pollu, dans le but que certains nervent d'autres ? (qui viendront donc s'exprimer ici, thread d'enervs, avec des propos que d'autres peut tre trouveront comme polluant et donc nervants, etc, et ainsi de suite) ...

----------


## Barsy

> a m'nerve ces gens qui polluent ce thread.


Tu veux parler de ceux qui polluent le thread en postant un message disant que a les nerve les gens qui polluent le thread ?

Tout l'art de la mise en abime...  :8-):

----------


## shadowmoon

a m'nerve les gens qui ne font pas leur travail. Suite  des soucis avec la LiveBox au taff, un technicien Orange devait pass ce matin vers 9h faire un diagnostic et mettre en place une solution mme temporaire. Il est arriv vers 14h   ::evilred::  ::evilred::  ::evilred:: et nous venons tout juste de rcuprer internet et le rseau.

----------


## tchize_

Moi ce qui m'nerve c'est les gens comme  qui te rickrollent avec des liens pourris

----------


## tchize_

> a m'nerve les gens qui ne font pas leur travail.


T'exagre, il faisait son travail, mais il travaille pas pour toi  ::mouarf::

----------


## The_Sorrow

> Moi ce qui m'nerve c'est les gens comme  qui te rickrollent avec des liens pourris


Ce qui m'nerve ce sont les URLs raccourcies ; je ne peux pas savoir sur quoi a pointe ...

----------


## Robin56

> Ce qui m'nerve ce sont les URLs raccourcies ; je ne peux pas savoir sur quoi a pointe ...





> Rgle numro 1 : Ne jamais faire confiance  des URL raccourcies (j'suis mme pas sur qu'il y en ait une srieuse).Rgle numro 2 : Ne jamais faire confiance  des URL raccourcies venant de tchize_


 ::roll::

----------


## minnesota

Y'a pas mal de sites qui ont fleuri comme untiny, qui rvlent justement le lien dans son entiret  partir de l'url courte...

----------


## The_Sorrow

> 


Je ne connaissais pas la numro 2, mais je te rassure, je n'ai pas cliqu, puisque j'applique systmatiquement la numro 1. Quoi, c'est pas crdible ?  ::aie::

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Manuel du petit informaticien
> 
> Rgle numro 1 : Ne jamais faire confiance  des URL raccourcies (j'suis mme pas sur qu'il y en ait une srieuse).Rgle numro 2 : Ne jamais faire confiance  des URL raccourcies venant de tchize_


Trop tard...  ::aie::

----------


## ternel

Le gentil firefox que j'utilise au boulot me propose une case "empecher ce site d'afficher d'autre popup"
C'est trange, mais le rickroll devient nettement moins drangeant comme ca...

----------


## VivienD

> Le gentil firefox que j'utilise au boulot me propose une case "empecher ce site d'afficher d'autre popup"
> C'est trange, mais le rickroll devient nettement moins drangeant comme ca...


C'est a qui m'a sauv. _Firefox soit lou!_  ::mrgreen::

----------


## supersnail

a m'nerve les gens qui posent des questions sans donner de dtails techniques  ::massacre::

----------


## lper

a m'nerve les gens qui demandent : "mais pourquoi t'as pas chang l'heure ?"
 ::aie::

----------


## VivienD

a m'nerve les gens qui, deux par an, font tout un dbat sur le changement d'heure pour dterminer si on gagne ou on perd une heure de sommeil.

----------


## Sunchaser

Ca m'enerve les gens, tout simplement ...

----------


## VivienD

a m'nerve les gens qui promeuvent un langage de programmation juste parce qu'il permet de se dpartir de l'utilisation des pointeurs. J'aime programmer avec les pointeurs.

----------


## Sunchaser

> a m'nerve les gens qui promeuvent un langage de programmation juste parce qu'il permet de se dpartir de l'utilisation des pointeurs. J'aime programmer avec les pointeurs.


C'est peut tre des taulards ?
J'ai entendu qu'en prison, ils aimaient pas trop les pointeurs ...  ::aie::

----------


## f-leb

Y'en a qui ont un don... Celui d'nerver en peu de mots, un vrai talent.




> ...j'ai dj essay mais a ne marche pas. Une autre ide ?


1) T'aurais pu prvenir que tu avais dj essay
2) Le "a ne marche pas" ::(: 
3) "Une autre ide ?", nan j'ai pas, dsol d'avoir pass du temps  en proposer une que tu as dj essaye et qui ne marche pas (uniquement chez toi bien entendu), je dgage...

a m'nerve... Et puis personne n'tait encore nerv cette anne dans cette discussion, c'est nervant  la fin.

----------


## ManusDei

> 1) T'aurais pu prvenir que tu avais dj essay


Ben non, imagine que je me sois plant en essayant  ::):

----------


## minnesota

Bon ben voil, j'avais pas pris de rsolution, maintenant c'est fait, je ne rpondrais plus  aucune question technique...

-> ben oui, a n'arrive presque jamais, mais *quand a arrive*, on peut pas s'empcher de penser, mais qu'est ce qui m'a pris de rpondre  un c.. pareil  ::roll::

----------


## Robin56

> Bon ben voil, j'avais pas pris de rsolution, maintenant c'est fait, je ne rpondrais plus  aucune question technique...
> 
> -> ben oui, a n'arrive presque jamais, mais *quand a arrive*, on peut pas s'empcher de penser, mais qu'est ce qui m'a pris de rpondre  un c.. pareil


Ouch' je compatis...

Bon aprs, tu peux toujours nous aider sur la taverne  ::P:

----------


## tchize_

> on peut pas s'empcher de penser, mais qu'est ce qui m'a pris de rpondre  un c.. pareil


Dsol, mais effectivement, celle l m'a fait plier de rire  ::mouarf:: 



> Toi tu m'expliques que tu gnres des neries et que c'est normal...

----------


## Jipt

> Bon ben voil, j'avais pas pris de rsolution, maintenant c'est fait, je ne rpondrais plus  aucune question technique...
> 
> -> ben oui, a n'arrive presque jamais, mais *quand a arrive*, on peut pas s'empcher de penser, mais qu'est ce qui m'a pris de rpondre  un c.. pareil


lol !

Bah, dans le genre, y a aussi ceux qui arrivent avec un problme,  qui tu rponds avec des questions parce que le truc est pas clair, et plus de nouvelles...  ::evilred::

----------


## f-leb

> Bon ben voil, j'avais pas pris de rsolution, maintenant c'est fait, je ne rpondrais plus  aucune question technique...
> 
> -> ben oui, a n'arrive presque jamais, mais *quand a arrive*, on peut pas s'empcher de penser, mais qu'est ce qui m'a pris de rpondre  un c.. pareil





> minnesota t'as propos une solution fonctionnelle et complte avec gestion des erreurs. Et connaissant ses codes et ses comptences. Je peux te garantir que c'est loin d'tre des neries...


Les neries de minnesota elles sont partout dans la Taverne ::mrgreen::  mais elles ne sont pas dans ses codes, non mais ho ::calin::

----------


## minnesota

Coucou ma trs trs chre camaraderie...  ::kiss:: 

Enfin, vous noterez le pire quand mme, c'est que monsieur gnre un faux log et de faux messages d'erreurs pour avoir ce qu'il veut, genre, on est sens comprendre a comme une demande subliminale  ::aie::  et quand je rponds, c'est pour le moins bizarre, il me dit que c'est parce qu'il y a un message qui traine devant un autre, et qu'il faut que je le supprime...  croire que c'est trop difficile de dire les choses directement... 

a faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas ajout quelqu'un  ma liste d'ignors  ::aie:: 

maintenant, j'en ai 9  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

HS, mais bon, l'occasion fait le larron  ::mrgreen:: 



> (...) a faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas ajout quelqu'un  ma *liste d'ignors* 
> 
> maintenant, j'en ai 9


a sert  quoi, ce truc ? Tu ne vois plus les posts de ces gens-l ?
Just curious,

Merci,

----------


## minnesota

Oui, c'est a. Quand t'es connect, leurs messages ne sont pas affichs, y'a juste le cadre et un bouton pour afficher quand mme le message si tu veux le lire, mais l'intrt c'est surtout que a te rappelle que la personne est dans ta liste d'ignors, sinon  la longue tu oublis, et comme a ben tu rponds pas... tu perds pas de temps...

----------

